# Chingona and Apachurro



## CuriousOne

Hi. can anyone explain what "chingona" and "apachurro" means? I've been told and called these names several times by a male friend. I thought they would carry a bad meaning but he swore that these names has a good translation. Please help!


----------



## helenduffy

The first one is "girl who likes to fight" and "girl who likes to fuck" and also "pain in the ass."  

The second one I don't know.

Tell this guy: "besAme el c*lo."


----------



## Kungli

My brother uses _chingona_...as _*pain in the butt*_, not necessarily bad.
_Apachurrado_...is slang for *smooshed*, I don´t know his use there.


----------



## mazbook

But in my part of México "chingona" can be good.  "Ella es muy chingona."  She's a good person.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## natasha2000

mazbook said:


> But in my part of México "chingona" can be good. "Ella es muy chingona." She's a good person.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
And what about apachurro?

I found that it is a gross "compliment" for a woman....


source


----------



## mazbook

That one, apachurro, I've never heard here in Mazatlán or in New Mexico, either.  No sé.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## natasha2000

mazbook said:


> That one, apachurro, I've never heard here in Mazatlán or in New Mexico, either. No sé.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


Gracias, de todos modos. Tendremos que esperar a un mexicano de otra parte de México.:


----------



## andreei

No sé si alguien puede traducirle esto curious one, pero apachurro yo lo he escuchado y se dice cuado a uno lo aplastan, aprietan
ej: no me empujes que me estas apachurrando
eso es lo que yo he escuchado, espero que le sirva


----------



## rocioteag

natasha2000 said:


> Gracias, de todos modos. Tendremos que esperar a un mexicano de otra parte de México.:


 
Pues desde México zona central, apachurro es squeeze 

apretar mucho..... 

En cuanto a lo de chigona, es muy buena, excelente en lo que hace....


----------



## natasha2000

andreei said:


> No sé si alguien puede traducirle esto curious one, pero apachurro yo lo he escuchado y se dice cuado a uno lo aplastan, aprietan
> ej: no me empujes que me estas apachurrando
> eso es lo que yo he escuchado, espero que le sirva


 
This is also what i read in the page i quoted in my earlier post.

Apachurrar - to squeeze - apretar.

Apachurron - apretón - hug.

Then apachurro would be a woman that likes to be squeezed, hugged????


----------



## rocioteag

natasha2000 said:


> This is also what i read in the page i quoted in my earlier post.
> 
> Apachurrar - to squeeze - apretar.
> 
> Apachurron - apretón - hug.
> 
> Then apachurro would be a woman that likes to be squeezed, hugged????


 

Nop  eso seria apachurrable (no creo que exista, pero se utiliza) es decir, es como un osito a quien te dan ganas de apretar, estrujar entre tus brazos, apachurrar... entoncer seria, como mencione antes, apachurrable.

Apachurro seria la conjugacion de la primera persona del verbo...

Yo te apachurro... (tiene sentido  )


----------



## rocioteag

natasha2000 said:


> This is also what i read in the page i quoted in my earlier post.
> 
> Apachurrar - to squeeze - apretar.
> 
> Apachurron - apretón - hug.
> 
> Then apachurro would be a woman that likes to be squeezed, hugged????


 

Nop  eso seria apachurrable (no creo que exista, pero se utiliza) es decir, es como un osito a quien te dan ganas de apretar, estrujar entre tus brazos, apachurrar... entoncer seria, como mencione antes, apachurrable.

Apachurro seria la conjugacion de la primera persona del verbo...

Yo te apachurro... (tiene sentido  )


----------



## rocioteag

natasha2000 said:


> This is also what i read in the page i quoted in my earlier post.
> 
> Apachurrar - to squeeze - apretar.
> 
> Apachurron - apretón - hug.
> 
> Then apachurro would be a woman that likes to be squeezed, hugged????


 

Nop eso seria apachurrable (no creo que exista, pero se utiliza) es decir, es como un osito a quien te dan ganas de apretar, estrujar entre tus brazos, apachurrar... entoncer seria, como mencione antes, apachurrable.

Apachurro seria la conjugacion de la primera persona del verbo...

Yo te apachurro... (tiene sentido  )


----------



## natasha2000

rocioteag said:


> Pues desde México zona central, apachurro es squeeze
> 
> apretar mucho.....
> 
> En cuanto a lo de chigona, es muy buena, excelente en lo que hace....


 
Una opregunta. Chingona también se puede referir al aspecto de la mujer?

¡Qué chingona!
¡Qué buena está la tía! 

¿O no?


----------



## rocioteag

natasha2000 said:


> Una opregunta. Chingona también se puede referir al aspecto de la mujer?
> 
> ¡Qué chingona!
> ¡Qué buena está la tía!
> 
> ¿O no?


 
Si... pero en el sentido de que "se ve chingona " - se ve bien
"se ve que es chingona" se que es muy buena en lo que hace, pero solo en cuanto a la apariencia.....

Esta chingona - podria ser que esta muy bien (buena)


----------



## andreei

es que si dices yo te apachurro suena como que te abrazan apretado y tierno, no que te aplastan


----------



## Honeypum

Una amiga mexicana dice "apachurrar" queriendo significar abrazar, apretar fuerte... y siempre con tono "positivo", no utiliza esa palabra con connotación negativa.


----------



## natasha2000

¿Por qué entonces en ese enlace que dí, dicen que es _apachurro_ un pirotpo vulgar para mujer?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

La RAE nos ha salido moderna:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/img/buscarconj.gif*apachurrar**.*

* 1.* tr. p. us. *despachurrar*  (ǁ aplastar). [*En sentido cariñoso lo escuché: Ven acá que te apachurre (abrazo largo y amoroso) un rato*].

*despachurrar**.*
 (De _despanchurrar_).
* 1.* tr. coloq. Aplastar algo despedazándolo, estrujándolo o apretándolo con fuerza. U. t. c. prnl.
* 2.* tr. coloq. Estropear una historia o relato por torpeza de quien lo cuenta. [*Nunca lo oí en este sentido*].
* 3.* tr. coloq. Dejar a alguien cortado sin que pueda replicar. [*Nunca lo oí en este sentido*].


----------



## pejeman

natasha2000 said:


> ¿Por qué entonces en ese enlace que dí, dicen que es _apachurro_ un pirotpo vulgar para mujer?



Si te dicen "estás re-bien pa´apachurrarte". te están diciendo que "se quieren acostar sobre tí", Eso sería darte un "apachurrón". Creo que en español de España la palabra original es "despachurrar" o "espachurrar", pero en México se cambió a "apachurrar".


Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

rocioteag said:


> Nop eso seria apachurrable (no creo que exista, pero se utiliza) es decir, es como un osito a quien te dan ganas de apretar, estrujar entre tus brazos, apachurrar... entoncer seria, como mencione antes, apachurrable.
> 
> Apachurro seria la conjugacion de la primera persona del verbo...
> 
> Yo te apachurro... (tiene sentido  )


 

Sí, sí... tiene sentido, del verbo apachurrar - squeeze.
Pero CuriousOne dice que su amigo la llama apachurro. Entonces suponía yo que era como un nombre, sobrenombre o apodo...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

pejeman said:


> Si te dicen "estás re-bien pa´apachurrarte". te están diciendo que "se quieren acostar sobre tí", Eso sería darte un "apachurrón". Creo que en español de España la palabra original es "despachurrar" o "espachurrar", pero en México se cambió a "apachurrar".
> Saludos


No, no, en España usamos apachurrar para un abrazo, pero no despachurrar. Esa es _destrozar _siempre.


----------



## natasha2000

pejeman said:


> Si te dicen "estás re-bien pa´apachurrarte". te están diciendo que "se quieren acostar sobre tí", Eso sería darte un "apachurrón".


 
Esto tiene bastante sentido.

Entonces, si él dice a ella: ¡Apachurro! ¡Chingona!

¡Qué es exactamente lo que le dice? ¿A quién se lo dirías tú?


----------



## pejeman

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La RAE nos ha salido moderna:
> 
> *apachurrar**.*
> 
> * 1.* tr. p. us. *despachurrar*  (ǁ aplastar). [*En sentido cariñoso lo escuché: Ven acá que te apachurre (abrazo largo y amoroso) un rato*].
> 
> *despachurrar**.*
> (De _despanchurrar_).
> * 1.* tr. coloq. Aplastar algo despedazándolo, estrujándolo o apretándolo con fuerza. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> En México no sólo apachurras algo con el sentido de aplastar, que implica deformar.
> 
> También apachurras el timbre en la puerta, apachurras una tecla de la máquina de escribir, o el tablero del ascensor, para marcar el piso al que vas, sin que ninguno de esos objetos se vea deformado.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

pejeman said:


> En México no sólo apachurras algo con el sentido de aplastar, que implica deformar.
> 
> También apachurras el timbre en la puerta, apachurras una tecla de la máquina de escribir, o el tablero del ascensor, para marcar el piso al que vas, sin que ninguno de esos objetos se vea deformado.
> 
> Saludos


 
O sea, en México, apachurrar es lo que en España es apretar o pulsar.


----------



## pejeman

natasha2000 said:


> pejeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> O sea, en México, apachurrar es lo que en España es apretar o pulsar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si, es eso y también despanzurrar ("Murió apachurrado por el camión") y despachurrar.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## natasha2000

pejeman said:


> natasha2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Si, es eso y también despanzurrar ("Murió apachurrado por el camión") y despachurrar.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En España, el camión te aplasta, no te aprieta ni te pulsa.
> 
> Lo de despachurrar... Nunca lo he oído. Lo que no significa que no se use, claro está.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cereth

hahaha "apachurro" es una palabra que se le dice a una mujer muy guapa y significa que el que lo dice la ve lo demasiado atractiva como para querer acostarse con ella..

Your friend thinks you are "bedable" if you know what i mean...if not well... I mean he would love to have sex with you, because you are hot...


----------



## natasha2000

Cereth said:


> hahaha "apachurro" es una palabra que se le dice a una mujer muy guapa y significa que el que lo dice la ve lo demasiado atractiva como para querer acostarse con ella..
> 
> Your friend thinks you are "bedable" if you know what i mean...if not well... I mean he would love to have sex with you, because you are hot...


 
¡Por fin!
¡Gracias, Cereth!


----------



## Cereth

Anytime!!!

aunque es una palabra que también le puedes decir a un hombre...!!!

por ejemplo si veo a Keanu Reeves diría "apachurro" hahaha aunque es una palabra naca


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Cereth said:


> Anytime!!!
> 
> aunque es una palabra que también le puedes decir a un hombre...!!!
> 
> por ejemplo si veo a Keanu Reeves diría "apachurro" hahaha aunque es una palabra naca



Hola Cereth:

¿qué es una palabra naca?

Espero ver tu nombre muy pronto en un cómic que lea. ¡Saludos!


----------



## VEROCley

Estoy casi totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice Cereth: "apachurro" es una palabra que se le dice a una mujer muy guapa y significa que el que lo dice la ve lo demasiado atractiva como para querer acostarse con ella..

Sin embargo, cuando a alguien le dicen "apachurro" es muy claro que quieren decir que la persona tiene un excelente fisico a ojos de la persona que lo dice, obviamente se infiere que se pretende algo mas pero lo primero es lo primordial en el mensaje.

Una palabra nada son palabras (registro) propias de personas nacas "ghetto people".


----------



## mazbook

Since "a squeeze" is American slang for a girlfriend, I believe that this is probably the sense the boyfriend was using apachurro in.  Also, chingona, as a noun means a "really good woman" I think that that is also the sense her boyfriend was using it in.

Just my opinion.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

VEROCley said:


> Una palabra naca son palabras (registro) propias de personas nacas "ghetto people".


Gracias. Entiendo. Nacas: Gente humilde, sin apenas recursos.


----------



## VEROCley

Mmm... no tanto eso, sino mas bien sin educación, porque hay nacos mas o menos adinerados. Aca en Chiapas, México, de donde yo soy, les decimos Nacos a unso que aun teniendo dinero, no tienen educacion y usan palabras de gente que realmente no fueron a la escuela o hablan muy inapropiadamente.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

VEROCley said:


> Mmm... no tanto eso, sino mas bien sin educación, porque hay nacos mas o menos adinerados. Aca en Chiapas, México, de donde yo soy, les decimos Nacos a unso que aun teniendo dinero, no tienen educacion y usan palabras de gente que realmente no fueron a la escuela o hablan muy inapropiadamente.


Entiendo: Pobreza e incultura no tienen por qué ir de la mano, como a menudo no lo van riqueza y sabiduría. Un coscorrón para mí.

Gracias.


----------



## CuriousOne

Mucho gracias to everyone who has helped to enlighten the phrases. I guess this will be part and parcel of learning a new language. Good or bad, I will continue to learn and shall take chingona and apachurro as compliments! I am quite sure my friend meant the good things bcoz he is from Mexico City. Again, gracias to all and have a good day!


----------



## Fiddleydog

So my roomate is mexican and he says apuchura and does a motion where he grabs. Like he is sqeezing the good stuff. Better then a love handle. I bent over once to get something out of a lower kitchen cabinet and he said that word and grabbed my exposed hip and said this.


----------



## EddieZumac

Ella es una chingona en tenis. She is very good at tennis.


----------



## BarryF04

Chingona is a good thing, it's like the best
We tell Apachurro when a person look a boy very sexy that she or he want to be used in the bed (APA churro) apa=daddy
Sorry my English es some poor.


----------

